# How much have you helped Shoptemp?!



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

So it says discussion, this is just a cool little thing I suppose for those wondering how much money Shoptemp is roughly ringing in.

If you've referred people, post the "*Total sale amount ever generated*" section in the "Affiliate sales report" section. If you don't know how to get there, on the Shoptemp.com site, simply click "My Account" in the top, and it will say in the bottom of that section.

This is my info:

"Total sale amount ever generated: *$265*. "


----------



## tk_saturn (Nov 8, 2010)

How much have you helped Shoptemp? I think it's more the other way round.

I'll post mine, if RupeeClock goes first as I know he's done more than me. I should be around #5th on the ranking.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

How much have you helped ShopTemp help you? That better?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

Well let's have a looky here...
Total Sales: 143
Total credit ever earned: $231.86. 
Total sale amount ever generated: $4637.20. 

Wow Shadowsoldier, I'm surprised you've managed so much.
I haven't been lurking around here much lately, so I've not been as helpful to anyone who's asked.

Edit: Whoops, that's not the credit you've earned, that's the cash you've brought in to Shoptemp, my bad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

lmao. Yeah.. not so impressive now is it? Hard to make sales when people you know aren't the ones to buy things online. And I don't go on very many forums besides GBAtemp.


----------



## Crass (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont help them out at all, I send people to other shops.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

Just be happy that you've helped GBAtemp, I know I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have $120 of store credit sitting on my account right now, and nothing to spend it on.
Maybe that CycloDSi when it comes out though, for the sake of collecting.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

See, there isn't a whole lot I need on there. So I bought myself an R4 for my DSL [have an Acekard for my XL], but I'm also going to get one of my friends an R4. After this though, I'm getting me a DSTWO or Cyclodsi [if it's better]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 8, 2010)

damn...how do you get your sales so high?

I have nothing!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 8, 2010)

Absolutely nothing, I never even signed up for a referral account... 'cause I don't want people thinking I'm telling them to buy from shoptemp solely for referrals.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> damn...how do you get your sales so high?
> 
> I have nothing!


Simple, if anyone asks about what flashcart to get, I help them decide, and recommend Shoptemp to them.
I look at what they post, and suggest what I think is best for them, usually R4DS, Acekard or DSTwo.

Not necessarily just on here either, but other places.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




probably the "other places" is what really racks in the sales heh


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> damn...how do you get your sales so high?By shoving ref links everywhere. QUOTE(Rydian @ Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM) Absolutely nothing, I never even signed up for a referral account... 'cause I don't want people thinking I'm telling them to buy from shoptemp solely for referrals.


Same. I hate ref links, though I don't have a problem if people are using it and it's not for me.
If I do visit a ref link though, I just take the ref part out of the URL.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> probably the "other places" is what really racks in the sales heh
> Actually, I'd say most of the sales do come from here anyway.
> 
> QUOTE(prowler_ @ Nov 8 2010, 09:14 PM) Same. I hate ref links, though I don't have a problem if people are using it and it's not for me.
> If I do visit a ref link though, I just take the ref part out of the URL.


I get that if they're trying to spam the links or something, like "HEY COME BUY STUFF HERE", but don't you think it's a little different if you only do it if someone asked for the help?

That's pretty much what I do, I never post my links first, only whilst I give buying advice.
Honestly I'd be linking to Shoptemp even if they hadn't started the affiliate scheme.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what do you think about my sig?


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 8, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $1.5. Total sale amount ever generated: $30. 

so i have 1.5 $


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what do you think about my sig?


Well I kinda expect it here since Shoptemp is affiliated with GBAtemp, lol.
Yours ain't too bad, I have a similar sig.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 8, 2010)

Seeing how much you all got from it makes me kinda' wanna' start doing it, with how often I post links. XD  I won't complain about getting a flash cart or two I've wanted to experiment with.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Seeing how much you all got from it makes me kinda' wanna' start doing it, with how often I post links. XD  I won't complain about getting a flash cart or two I've wanted to experiment with.


If you were linking to Shoptemp anyway, I say go ahead and put your ref at the end.
There's no real harm in it if you were giving advice to begin with.


----------



## emigre (Nov 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Absolutely nothing, I never even signed up for a referral account... 'cause I don't want people thinking I'm telling them to buy from shoptemp solely for referrals.



This. I much rather show off my PSN stuff.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which a lot of people care for, but a lot dont. But if you're helping the person like you would even if you weren't referring them, what's the harm?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 8, 2010)

K, joined. >>;


----------



## tk_saturn (Nov 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Absolutely nothing, I never even signed up for a referral account... 'cause I don't want people thinking I'm telling them to buy from shoptemp solely for referrals.


Well, i've noticed in many threads you are posting links to ShopTemp. If you are already posting ShopTemp links, what harm does it do?

As for mine...

Total sale amount ever generated: $6535.8. I've not touch the stored credit though, there's nothing ShopTemp stocks that I need and I know it takes weeks for to withdraw it so I haven't bothered. I've still 3 Acekard 2i's i've never used apart from a single time to update the firmware.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

There must be other sites you guys are posting links and what not onto right?


----------



## tk_saturn (Nov 8, 2010)

In my case, no. Mine isn't going up by much though, as I haven't been posting many links to ShopTemp much lately and I haven't been that active on here either. Most of it's from a while ago.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't even bother doing this.. it's a waste of time for me


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2010)

Why though? Say for example you are linking people to Shoptemp on other sites or recommending it, why not try and get some credit? If you keep building it up, take it out for some cash, grab yourself something else online for you or for someone else.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 9, 2010)

Bought an original R4 for 6$. That's it.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 9, 2010)

I had the link for Shoptemp in my sig for quite a while.....nobody ever used it, so I said to hell with it and removed it. My credit was (and still is) at ZERO.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $11.94. Total sale amount ever generated: $238.8.


I also bought $55.95 worth of flashcart from ShopTemp.


----------



## signz (Nov 9, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $5.4. Total sale amount ever generated: $108.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $5.4. Total sale amount ever generated: $108.



That's not bad. Like one more sale and you can grab yourself an R4.


----------



## fancysky016 (Nov 13, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> I dont help them out at all, I send people to other shops.




bad boy


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2010)

New:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: *$26.34*. Total sale amount ever generated: *$526.8*.



I only have 15 in store credit though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I buy people R4's.. the ones who can't get stuff online. Still... not too shabby that I'm at $15.00


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm gonna HELP Shoptemp soon XD

I'm buying a Supercard DSTWO w/8 GB micro SD, and thats like $56


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

Garchomp said:
			
		

> I'm gonna HELP Shoptemp soon XD
> 
> I'm buying a Supercard DSTWO w/8 GB micro SD, and thats like $56



My god, are 8gb cards that expensive?


----------



## Matthew (Nov 15, 2010)

@ShadowSoldier

No, they are about £10, he is also getting a Supercard DSTWO


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

alllriight..made a sale of $21!...I got $1.05?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> @ShadowSoldier
> 
> No, they are about £10, he is also getting a Supercard DSTWO
> 
> ...



5% of $21.00 is 1.05


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $4.85. Total sale amount ever generated: $97.


----------



## naruses (Nov 15, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: *$26.41*. Total sale amount ever generated: *$528*.

Looking Forward to buying a DSTwo


----------



## tajio (Nov 15, 2010)

AGH! This thread is getting me HYPED UP! Going to start doing this  Guess I can help some noobs out.

EDIT:



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Total credit ever earned: $4.85. Total sale amount ever generated: $97.


Where's your referral link, sig, whatever?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> AGH! This thread is getting me HYPED UP! Going to start doing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he just gives out the links when people ask for help.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

And I've only been doing it really recently.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: *$40.34*. Total sale amount ever generated: *$806.8*.



And I have $29.93 in store credit. But like I said, I bought R4's and donated to friends. I'm so awesome


----------



## CookiesMilk (Nov 18, 2010)

Usually when I go to any online store that someone recommended, I'll check if the link of it have some numbers behind it or a pretty obvious one like refID=12345, ref=12345 and I'll backspace it and go to the homepage then buy the thing myself. 

I don't want to let those people earn even 1 cent at all.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 18, 2010)

$0, well cya guys,
I'm gonna go cry in the corner.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Usually when I go to any online store that someone recommended, I'll check if the link of it have some numbers behind it or a pretty obvious one like refID=12345, ref=12345 and I'll backspace it and go to the homepage then buy the thing myself.
> 
> I don't want to let those people earn even 1 cent at all.




Sort of sucks that you would think that. If someone is helping you.... you know what, whatever dude lol, You're choice.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

ShopTemp ASR said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $7.1. Total sale amount ever generated: $142.



Working on it...


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

No way man, I'd rather the referral program, that way you can at least get a free thing. With a coupon, you still have to pay if you don't have store credit.


----------



## Nick™ (Nov 18, 2010)

Just bought my first item from shoptemp. A new R4DS, my brother lost mine in school, and i think R4 will never die. when people thought it comes to an end, here it comes again with YSmenu and Wood DS. Also, R4 is a lot cheaper and has everything i need. i spent $9 in total, 6 from R4 and 3 from shipment to Brazil.

P.S: My brother paid for it xD


----------



## Devin (Nov 18, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $15.66. Total sale amount ever generated: $313.2. 

I guess putting the link on a ROM site was a good idea.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $5.7. Total sale amount ever generated: $114.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't been posting links so much lately, but I just broke the $5000 mark, $5001.2. of sales generated.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I haven't been posting links so much lately, but I just broke the $5000 mark, $5001.2. of sales generated.



Feel free to be like "You know, I feel like donating a DSTWO to ShadowSoldier" anytime you want.


----------



## redact (Nov 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Affiliate Sales Report
> You have not generated any sale yet!


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the $29 you had left?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a donor. If a friend of mine is in need of a flashcard because he/she never has the cash for games, I'll help out. Or I'll help out my Aunts/Uncles and get them R4's for their kids.

I'm generous, what can I say.


----------



## terryforever (Nov 24, 2010)

i would like to help Shoptemp.
but until now, shoptemp still not shipping to malaysia.
how i help??


----------



## .Chris (Nov 24, 2010)

I advertise!

and i have $1.6!


----------



## chyyran (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't advertise! 
and i have $0.0!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $5.65. Total sale amount ever generated: $113.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 24, 2010)

Where does everyone advertise??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Where does everyone advertise??



Internet.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh man this is making me want to join xD
Man ruppeclock you have a fuck ton of money


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 29, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $3.95. Total sale amount ever generated: $79. 

What costs exactly $79 on ShopTemp, anyway? It's only one sale.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $12.4. Total sale amount ever generated: $248. 

The three latest purchases were all $35.  I wonder what they bought.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $12.4. Total sale amount ever generated: $248.
> 
> The three latest purchases were all $35.  I wonder what they bought.
> 
> ...



Right now I have $49.12 in store credit, been at that for like the last week or so.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm not that desperate for money or anything, if i want something i just buy it. its good for people that have no money i suppose, but not worth my time, no disrespect to someone who does it.


----------



## Distrance (Nov 30, 2010)

^This topic isn't about viewing your opinion on referrals but to post how much sales you've generated for ShopTemp.

It's sad if you can see this referral thing only as about earning money. While it may be true in case people advertised only ShopTemp, when people advertise elsewhere they might lure in customers from other sites that would have otherwise purchased their flashcarts/other things from a different website. So you help ShopTemp, and earn a bit by doing so.

Too bad I wasn't aware of this referral program when I did my first and most likely last purchase on ShopTemp. I would have bought through someone's ref had I known about this system .. :/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Distrance said:
			
		

> ^This topic isn't about viewing your opinion on referrals but to post how much sales you've generated for ShopTemp.
> 
> It's sad if you can see this referral thing only as about earning money. While it may be true in case people advertised only ShopTemp, when people advertise elsewhere they might lure in customers from other sites that would have otherwise purchased their flashcarts/other things from a different website. So you help ShopTemp, and earn a bit by doing so.
> 
> Too bad I wasn't aware of this referral program when I did my first and most likely last purchase on ShopTemp. I would have bought through someone's ref had I known about this system .. :/



If someone linked you while helping you, chances are they became your referral.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 30, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: *$0.91* Total sale amount ever generated: *$18*
What on ShopTemp even costs $18 anyway?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: *$0.91* Total sale amount ever generated: *$18*
> What on ShopTemp even costs $18 anyway?



Could be different currencies.

Could be an Acekard and a tri-wing. 

could be an Acekard with extra cash for shipping and all that junk.

Could be a replacement shell with the extra cash for shipping...


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 30, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it's currency differences, cos in USD mode it says $0.90 store credit, which is like a 1c difference...

No idea what a tri-wing is, so meh...

Most probably an Ak2i with shipping costs/premium flashing service/whatever.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 30, 2010)

An update to my sales report,

Total credit ever earned: $23.93. Total sale amount ever generated: $478.6.


----------



## Distrance (Nov 30, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Distrance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, but that didn't happen.. sadly. It was in the topic where I was asking for help as my R4 wouldn't work after I updated my DSi .. I knew about ShopTemp already and just asked if I should buy Supercard, which I then did.

Evo.lve : Tri-Wing is what you can use to open up your DSi.. special screwdriver of some sort.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 30, 2010)

Distrance said:
			
		

> Evo.lve : Tri-Wing is what you can use to open up your DSi.. special screwdriver of some sort.



Ahk. That would explain the retarded screws.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $18.95. Total sale amount ever generated: $379. 

Damn, somebody ordered $125 worth of stuff.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 30, 2010)

Ref#: 2498
Total credit ever earned: $6.6.
Total sale amount ever generated: $132.

I'm hoping to generate enough money to get a free 3DS flashcart when it comes out.
FYI, I started in September, and 2 or 3 of those sales were from me telling people about it.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $18.95. Total sale amount ever generated: $379.
> 
> Damn, somebody ordered $125 worth of stuff.


Wow, that's really lucky. I wish I had that kind of sale, but $79 in sales isn't so bad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: $18.95. Total sale amount ever generated: $379.
> 
> Damn, somebody ordered $125 worth of stuff.



Most I sold was $92.00. So I don't know, maybe a Dingoo? Maybe a bunch of cards?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 30, 2010)

In my case somebody order roughly $250 using my ID. Not sure what he/she bought.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 30, 2010)

i hope i will be able to earn ~20$ for an express delivery, i'm tired of free deliveries ^^
now i have $5.7


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 30, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> In my case somebody order roughly $250 using my ID. Not sure what he/she bought.


Ask about the order. It's listed there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just shows the order number. It doesn't say who bought or what was bought. Just how much, and the order number.


----------



## signz (Dec 1, 2010)

Heh, seeing your amounts, I wish more people would buy through my ref-link.


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 1, 2010)

0$.  Reporting for duty


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 1, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Heh, seeing your amounts, I wish more people would buy through my ref-link.


Who wouldn't? I only have $3.95 on my account, lol.


----------



## signz (Dec 2, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $7.7. Total sale amount ever generated: $154. 
Yay, way to go.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I realized what the person bought- a DSTWO plus a 16GB MicroSDHC card. $79.95 = $3.95 on my account.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: *$68.76*. Total sale amount ever generated: *$1375.2*. 

I think that's the most I'm going to get because I'm pretty sure all of my sales, were for Flashcards.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: *$68.76*. Total sale amount ever generated: *$1375.2*.
> 
> I think that's the most I'm going to get because I'm pretty sure all of my sales, were for Flashcards.


So, you're now selling those crappy bracelets. Sell something better, LOL.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Total credit ever earned: *$68.76*. Total sale amount ever generated: *$1375.2*.
> 
> I think that's the most I'm going to get because I'm pretty sure all of my sales, were for Flashcards.


damn you. I only have $1.60....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Clearly someone missed the joke ...


----------



## haddad (Dec 2, 2010)

no more helping....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Due to unfortunate circumstances, we have been forced to stop selling Nintendo DS flash carts. They remain visible on our website for reference only, but you cannot add them to your cart anymore (all "out of stock"). We will be expanding to other product ranges in the future in order to remain an attractive and enjoyable web shop. NOTE: ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID FOR WILL BE SHIPPED NORMALLY. If you were able to pay for your order, it will be shipped.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> no more helping....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? We're still making money (I'm not since I'm still at 3.95, but still) because of SD cards, bracelets, and Dingoos.

Just saying that if I can buy a Dingoo off Shoptemp, I'm using someone's referral.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 2, 2010)

Shadow, you do realise that your crappy bracelet thingy doesn't have a ref?


----------



## haddad (Dec 2, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



opps, i forget that shoptemp sells stuff other then flashcards lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Shadow, you do realise that your crappy bracelet thingy doesn't have a ref?



That's the point...


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, now that flash cart sales have stopped for an unknown amount of time, maybe for good, this is what I've made generated: $5293.2. 

I've got some $152 of credit right now, and I don't really expect to buy anything there that isn't a flashcart or sell anything that's not a flashcart, I might just withdraw it.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well, now that flash cart sales have stopped for an unknown amount of time, maybe for good, this is what I've made generated: $5293.2.
> 
> I've got some $152 of credit right now, and I don't really expect to buy anything there that isn't a flashcart or sell anything that's not a flashcart, I might just withdraw it.


how do you do it?
like just spill it out

you made soo much money

your like a master sales man


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well, now that flash cart sales have stopped for an unknown amount of time, maybe for good, this is what I've made generated: $5293.2.
> 
> I've got some $152 of credit right now, and I don't really expect to buy anything there that isn't a flashcart or sell anything that's not a flashcart, I might just withdraw it.


Tell us your secrets. NOW. I want a Dingoo so bad and I only have 20$ on me w/store credit. X.X


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well, now that flash cart sales have stopped for an unknown amount of time, maybe for good, this is what I've made generated: $5293.2.
> 
> I've got some $152 of credit right now, and I don't really expect to buy anything there that isn't a flashcart or sell anything that's not a flashcart, I might just withdraw it.



Holy fuck, I forgot you can take it out as cash.. Paypal right?


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Holy fuck, I forgot you can take it out as cash.. Paypal right?


Paypal, that's right.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 3, 2010)

To be honest all I did was help people buy the right flashcart whenever they asked, and pointed them in the direction of Shoptemp.
It took a lot of time just for those sales to add up, I've been doing it since Shoptemp opened.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> To be honest all I did was help people buy the right flashcart whenever they asked, and pointed them in the direction of Shoptemp.
> It took a lot of time just for those sales to add up, I've been doing it since Shoptemp opened.



I didn't. I only started doing it since I started posting regularly, so like.. October of this year.

Now that I think about it, racking up 60 or so bucks in that time frame, not that bad.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> To be honest all I did was help people buy the right flashcart whenever they asked, and pointed them in the direction of Shoptemp.
> It took a lot of time just for those sales to add up, I've been doing it since Shoptemp opened.


Argh, our school is harsh against piracy. It's hard to even talk about it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flashcards aren't illegal in Canada. Downloading roms are. But you're allowed to sell flashcards as they can be used for homebrew and for backing up your games. That's how the law sees it.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Knyaz Vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, but still. We need flashcarts in Canada, at least.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

You're school could be against piracy, but you're not saying "GO TO THIS SITE TO DOWNLOAD GAMES" that's illegal. But having a flashcard and talking about it, is perfectly legal. And if your school says otherwise, tell them to suck a dank and stay out of you bizniz.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2010)

If they don't bring flash cards back I'd be interested in some PSP accessories (especially considering what the official mics and such cost) including card adapters.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd've expected them to know about it. My school were probably unfamiliar with it, though I wouldn't have found out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

I would love if they sold PS2 modchips.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Knyaz Vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called "some moron told the school to get a program for free" and now some teachers are against piracy. We even had anti-piracy messages on the school.

I want to hack into the school and play "You are a pirate" for 57 minutes.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Dude, flashcards aren't against the law in Canada. Piracy is, but the courts in Canada already ruled that they aren't illegal devices because they're MEANT for Homebrew, which is legal. That moron got a program for free. You should advertise a site or something, and see what the school does.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Dude, flashcards aren't against the law in Canada. Piracy is, but the courts in Canada already ruled that they aren't illegal devices because they're MEANT for Homebrew, which is legal. That moron got a program for free. You should advertise a site or something, and see what the school does.


Well, I no longer go to that school, but I could pull a prank like that off.


----------

